# leopard geckos vs giant vs super giant



## BlakJacket (Mar 17, 2017)

So I have a empty 40 gallon tank (36x18x16) and it it bothering me that nothing is inside it and I've been thinking about getting a leopard gecko for a while now. Problem is that it seems too big for a tiny leopard gecko as i hear they get stressed in big spaces. So i started looking into the giants and super giants but i cant seem to find anything on what the dimensions there enclosure should be. I think the super giants may be too big for the enclosure but I'm not sure. I've also heard that a 20 gallon is fine for any size leopard gecko but that cant be right can it?I'm asking anyone with experience or information to please enlighten me. Also any suggestions on what other animals i could keep in here would be appreciated as well.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Single leopard geckos do pretty well with the floor space of a regular ten gallon, and a giant can fit in one without being too cramped. The super giants do better with a 20 long for sure but any more isn't necessary. They're not that much larger than a normal. A 40 gallon would be much more suited for a breeding colony of leopard geckos, or a female group if uninterested in breeding.

As far as housing other animals, you have plenty of the standard options like blue tongue skinks, ball pythons, many colubrids, plenty of frogs, other geckos, etc... what will work depends on what you want.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 17, 2017)

With most animals that get stressed in large spaces, the issue isn't having too _much_ space, it's having empty space. I'd assume this would be the case with leos; I've never owned one, but if you fill the tank with hides and decorations it _should_ be fine, but don't quote me on that. 

Of course, there are plenty of other critters you could house in one of those, so you might look into that, too.


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 18, 2017)

GingerC said:


> With most animals that get stressed in large spaces, the issue isn't having too _much_ space, it's having empty space. I'd assume this would be the case with leos; I've never owned one, but if you fill the tank with hides and decorations it _should_ be fine, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Of course, there are plenty of other critters you could house in one of those, so you might look into that, too.


I always smirk when I hear this concept of large enclosures stress out the animals.  If that was the case then nature would be dead.  But like stated here the issue is having empty space.  Nothing wants to be exposed like that.  Having hides and decorations and all the necessities will ensure a good set up and happy resident. 

On the topic of residents, why not house more than one Leo in there? Maybe a couple different color morphs @BlakJacket ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

